# special forces workouts



## CDNBlackhawk

I have been working out for a long time now and consider my self to be in good shap phyicly. 
My strength is very good but my down fall is cardio right now.

I have grown a bit bored of my current workout regim. I am looking for a Military style workout that will significantly benefeit me. Specificly a special forces type work out, like the Navy seals, or Delta force or even JTF-2 may do, if anyone has any information on where i can find somthing like this online, please post it here.

thanks.


----------



## chrisf

Work a muscle group until they burn, and then work them for another while, but stop before you tear somthing.

Then go on to another muscle group. Work them until they burn, and go on for a while longer.

Repeat this until you run out of muscle groups.

Then start at the begining again.

That‘s pretty much the best military workout in a nutshell.

Circuit training is usually a good bet. 

Or for just running, try adding weight (A backpack full of 2litre pop bottles filled with waters is a good bet. Make sure they‘re packed in tight, use a towel to fill in the space, you don‘t want them flopping around)


----------



## Phillman

http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm 


Just look at the Student Prep section.


----------



## bossi

All my stuff is still in boxes, so I can‘t lay my hands on my books right now ... but I picked up a couple of books at the World‘s Biggest Bookstore (in Toronto) on the Royal Marine Commando physical fitness training program.

Other than that, I‘d remind folks about taking care of their knees (I posted something recently, and am too lazy to retype it - I‘ll cut and paste it here later)

Pain is not weakness leaving the body - it‘s a NODUFF signal


----------



## gnome123

Just wondering what you guys/gals think of this workout program I'm scrapping doing weights going to go all out into this because i was told to focus more on cardio because I'm joining infantry. I thought this would be good to get some thoughts on what you think of it and to let people know its out their which i think many already did.

http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm

Oops sorry for starting the other topic


----------



## subfighter

Another option would be to go to your nearest PSP office (civvy fitness staff types) and ask for the JTF2 pre-selection work out program.  It's a little booklet with a great 3 month schedule designed to prepare you for selection.  The upper body work outs are fairly simple - you may wish to modify it to your goals - but the cardio work up is fantastic.  It's a combination of tempo runs, intervals/fartleks, endurance runs and some agility/plyometric training thrown in for good measure.  Swimming is also an option, but you may wish to ignore the ruck sack marches ...unless you dig that stuff.

Highly recommend it if you ever plan on trying out.

Also, crossfit rocks too.


----------



## GO!!!

subfighter said:
			
		

> Another option would be to go to your nearest PSP office (civvy fitness staff types) and ask for the JTF2 pre-selection work out program.  It's a little booklet with a great 3 month schedule designed to prepare you for selection.  The upper body work outs are fairly simple - you may wish to modify it to your goals - but the cardio work up is fantastic.  It's a combination of tempo runs, intervals/fartleks, endurance runs and some agility/plyometric training thrown in for good measure.  Swimming is also an option, but you may wish to ignore the ruck sack marches ...unless you dig that stuff.
> 
> Highly recommend it if you ever plan on trying out.
> 
> Also, crossfit rocks too.



I would'nt worry about PSP helping you out. They fork over a stack of barely legible photocopies, out of order, and are unable to explain proper form or demonstrate any of the exercises, give you any pointers, or give you a staple to put it all together. Totally useless, IMHO.

If you want to get in better shape, don't count on PSP. The gyms, pools etc. are all there for your use, you just have to figure out how to use them best. That Navy Seal workout plan looks good, I might just do that over X-mas leave!


----------



## Haggis

GO!!! said:
			
		

> That Navy Seal workout plan looks good, I might just do that over X-mas leave!



I did it about four years ago to get back in shape quickly following an injury.  It IS good and no fancy equipment required!


----------



## gnome123

yea i truthfully find it harder... ive been doing weights and using machine for 3years now this is a great change.


----------



## nuttman

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> I have been working out for a long time now and consider my self to be in good shap phyicly.
> My strength is very good but my down fall is cardio right now.
> 
> I have grown a bit bored of my current workout regim. I am looking for a Military style workout that will significantly benefeit me. Specificly a special forces type work out, like the Navy seals, or Delta force or even JTF-2 may do, if anyone has any information on where i can find somthing like this online, please post it here.
> 
> thanks.



One word ... Crossfit

I know for sure its done by SEALS, PJ's, Delta, Rangers in the US.  Don't know if JTF subscribes to it, but i'd be willing to bet my savings they do.   If you havn't heard of it, do some research first then start slowly & gradually (trust me on this), it'll destroy even the most seasoned athlete if their body is not used to it.


----------



## Journeyman

Have a look at _Getting Selected for Special Forces_ by Maj Joseph Martin and MSgt Rex Dodson. It covers off fitness, as well as a bunch of other issues. While it is geared towards the US Army SF program, it's got a lot of useful advice.

Also, 100% of the profit goes to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation (provides tuition to children of SF guys KIA).

It can be acquired through SOWF:  http://www.specialops.org/ (scroll down),
or Joe Martin's website:  http://www.warrior-mentor.com/

Hey, it's only 20 bucks.


----------



## gnome123

20 bucks i don't have haha.... If i did i would of probably bought a case of beer by now. ;D


----------



## paracowboy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Have a look at _Getting Selected for Special Forces_ by Maj Joseph Martin and MSgt Rex Dodson. It covers off fitness, as well as a bunch of other issues. While it is geared towards the US Army SF program, it's got a lot of useful advice.
> 
> Also, 100% of the profit goes to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation (provides tuition to children of SF guys KIA).
> 
> It can be acquired through SOWF:  http://www.specialops.org/ (scroll down),
> or Joe Martin's website:  http://www.warrior-mentor.com/
> 
> Hey, it's only 20 bucks.


yeah, I've advocated the same book in other threads. Good stuff in there, and not just in terms of physical fitness.


----------



## The_Falcon

This book http://www.navyseals.com/store/detail.aspx?ID=66&Name=The-Complete-Guide-to-Navy-SEAL-Fitness---Book-and-DVD-Combo is good.  I have it, the main workout is a 12 week progression, and there is a 4 week beginers workout, your running, push ups, etc are that great.  Since it is primarily geared toward BUD/S prep, it has for obvious reasons a very heavy empahsis on swimming.  Comes with a dvd to demonstrate the exercises.  Plus the author Stew Smith (go here www.stewsmith.com for his other merch), is listed on Crossfit as a Friend, which like a recommendation on their part.


----------



## DVessey

nuttman said:
			
		

> One word ... Crossfit
> 
> I know for sure its done by SEALS, PJ's, Delta, Rangers in the US.  Don't know if JTF subscribes to it, but i'd be willing to bet my savings they do.   If you havn't heard of it, do some research first then start slowly & gradually (trust me on this), it'll destroy even the most seasoned athlete if their body is not used to it.



Ditto. I know they're pushing crossfit on CAP for the army types. I've been going at it off and on for awhile.
It provides great workout, really quick. A lot of the workouts are pretty simple too, and require little to no equipment(cindy and kelly are a couple of my favourites). The only word of caution I have is to try and find some kind of instruction on olympic lifting before hitting that aspect of crossfit too hard.


----------



## Jacqueline

I have a question.. when you're running and have been running for more than 2hours, you feel out of breath, but your body can keep going, do you keep running, or do you stop?


----------



## paracowboy

Miss Jacqueline,

I have no idea how to answer that. Why are you running for more than 2 hours? Because you enjoy it? If so, then sure continue. Because you're training for an endurance event? Again, continue. Because someone is chasing you? Well, once again, by all means continue to run (unless you actually want this person to catch you, then you may want to slow down.) Or are you simply attempting to build an aerobic base? Then, yeah, give 'er.

Do you feel you have to in order to pass Basic, lose fat tissue, or achieve some ridiculous standard of feminine beauty? Then, in any of these three examples, that's a big "no".

Send me a pm, and we'll talk about running. It may cost you cookies. Or dirty pictures. It's entirely your call.


----------



## nuttman

davidhmd said:
			
		

> For the weekend SF operator in all of us... here's a few slimmed down ones I've found. Obviously they are not an end on their own, and definitely worth adding a little additional cardio or resistance training too, depending on your goals, but they're pretty good none the less.
> 
> http://www.mensjournal.com/healthFitness/0612/workout_swat.html -> High intensity body weight training
> http://www.mensjournal.com/healthFitness/0602/workout_20minutes.html -> A "gentle" introduction to crossfit



The 1st one looks good, definetly some intense cardio. i've done something similar, except with pullups & weighted v-sits instead of mountain climbers & ab bicycles. i definetly wouldn't suggest doing it more than once a week though (ar maybe even once a month). And you HAVE TO time the entire process to ensure everyone is going at a high-intensity level.  But it looks like a good group workout, people don't need much technical ability to perform (aka, compete with you & your buddy's, post scores, encourage braggin' rights...)

Your right, those 2nd workouts are all slimmed down crossfit style. (for those not accustomed, crossfit style would have more rounds per workout and a bit more weight)


----------



## Lazy W

For those who have a lot of time on their hands, here is the 13 week Australian SASR training plan:
http://www.defencejobs.gov.au/mediaupload/contentupload/SSC_training_programme.pdf


----------



## DVessey

davidhmd said:
			
		

> For the weekend SF operator in all of us... here's a few slimmed down ones I've found. Obviously they are not an end on their own, and definitely worth adding a little additional cardio or resistance training too, depending on your goals, but they're pretty good none the less.
> 
> http://www.mensjournal.com/healthFitness/0612/workout_swat.html -> High intensity body weight training
> http://www.mensjournal.com/healthFitness/0602/workout_20minutes.html -> A "gentle" introduction to crossfit



First one looks interesting.. might have to try that sometimes, especially the swat push ups..


----------



## CuttingOnions

Haggis said:
			
		

> I did it about four years ago to get back in shape quickly following an injury.  It IS good and no fancy equipment required!



This is about the navy workout, I am also trying to get back in shape from an injury. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## JCof

I'm a big fan of that seal workout but you gotta realize that your not required to swim at anywhere near that level in the canadian infantry.


----------



## The_Falcon

JCof said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of that seal workout but you gotta realize that your not required to swim at anywhere near that level in the canadian infantry.



So do more running then if swimming aint' your thing.


----------



## Haggis

JCof said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of that seal workout but you gotta realize that your not required to swim at anywhere near that level in the canadian infantry.



I swim like an iron bar.  I substitiuted cycling (2 X the recommended swim workout, as indicated in the program) and spinning classes.


----------



## ArmyRick

I would highly reccomend slapping in some kettlebell workouts and go with the crossfit workout.

IMO running for more than two hours is ridicolous and shouldn't be done too often.

Run faster and hit the hills harder, that will keep your runs down to 30-50 minutes.


----------



## Jacqueline

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Run faster and hit the hills harder, that will keep your runs down to 30-50 minutes.



That's how the running usually goes, but I _want _ to run more. I hope this isn't too bad on the knees/ankles. Is it?


----------



## westie47

I was doing a lot of Crossfit in Sept/Oct then got a shoulder injury.....you really need to know how to do the Olympic lifting stuff properly!!!! My shoulder is still messed up after three months. I have been running and started incorporating ruck marches but want to get back into Corssfit. 

Any input on how to heal the shoulder?


----------



## missionessential

westie47 said:
			
		

> Any input on how to heal the shoulder?



Go see a physiotherapist or a doctor who specializes in sports medicine and get it professionally diagnosed. I injured mine back in Dec and now I have a date with an MRI. Because the shoulder is such a complex joint, there are a lot of things that can go wrong. If they are not diagnosed correctly, your injury will not heal. In the mean time... lots of ice, stretching and the *occasional* Motrin if you need it.
Good luck.

Crossfit rocks and the SEAL workout is pretty good too.


----------



## ArmyRick

Westie47, try implementing kettlebell snatches, cleans and jerks as a substitute into your workout. I am also expirienced in the OLY lifts and they are very technical (It can take weeks to learn to lift correctly with an empty barbell). The kettlebell lifts are very good and develop alot of the typical weak points in the shoulder/scap area that bothers people new to OLY lifting. Basically its like active therapy. 

Of course it all depends on what the nature of your injury is? Soft tissue, joint, ligaments, etc, etc.


----------



## westie47

ArmyRick,

I believe it was the Olympic lifting that did it. My doctor says it is a rotator cuff injury.


----------



## HollywoodHitman

Westie47,

I have been suffering the effects of a rotator cuff injury, off and on for a couple years. When you have a chance this week, I'll show you a couple of the strengthening excercises that my last physio guy gave me. 

HH


----------



## westie47

cool


----------



## ArmyRick

Rotator cuff injury is very typical of active people. Especially people with poor back/chest strength ratios (Chest is disproportionately stronger than your back). This is typical of athletes who do alot of push ups, dips, bench press and not enough inverted rows, rowing, chin ups to sternum, etc, etc. It also usually ends up in neandrathal posture (Rounded shoulders, sort of hunched).

Tips
-Hit light weight rowing with high, high (like stupid high reps 40-60 reps) on the seated cable row for two-three weeks. include more rowing exercises, better yet, more to follow.

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=215weak2


----------



## ArmyRick

For more injury prevention/correction 
http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=314nean2
http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=315nean2
http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-004-training


----------



## ArmyRick

Some of the kick@ss exercises I enjoy having our DP 1 troops do and myself as well (practical and functional)
-Jerry can PT (Farmers walk)
-Stretcher carry
-Fire man's carry
-Chin ups, push ups (If we had ropes, I would make them climb)
-Squats, lots
-Pull tobbagans in winter (Come in a little early for PT, cancel morning inpsection and give 'er)
-More chin ups and push ups
-IF WE had enough barbells I would include snatch, cleans, jerks, presses overhead
-Sand bag PT (Lift, carry, throw, repeat)
-Push ups, jumping jacks, burpees, leopard crawls, Praying position, leg lifts, etc, etc.
-Hill sprints

I tend to get more creative when conducting body hardening during CQC warm ups with the troops as well. Be creative and give 'er. Also make sure you train all energy systems (Don't long distance running all the time)...


----------



## DVessey

I didn't go through all those T-Nation links, but one of the biggest shoulder injury prevention tips I've picked up is 'active shoulders'. ie/ for the overhead squats, consciously push up on the bar. I didn't know this for my first few encounters with them and tweaked a nerve or something. 

ArmyRick: I'm assuming you're DS in Gagetown? I've read the articles on the CrossFit website about the trials that have taken place down there, any idea if CrossFit is making any headway on the air force side of things?


----------



## ArmyRick

DVessey, I am a DP1 infantry instructor at Meaford. We have one guy on this base who recently came posted in from 2RCR who did the crossfit training. Most of the guys around here have not heard about the CF Crossfit program. I got a hold of the 3VP crossfit program from one of the members on this forum. Its good stuff and its practical.

Not too mention with the winter we are having right now (Where running all the time is not very practical) it makes for a good set of indoor PT.


----------



## recruited

A good warm up for rotator cuffs is starting your workout with a good warmup but more specifically grab a 5 pnd weight, bend at the waist let your arm hang to the floor and make circles slowly for about 15 one direction then 15 the other for both arms a good way to warm up the rotators.


----------



## missionessential

Seems like the thread has moved toward the discussion of rotator cuff injuries.

I am currently recovering from rotator cuff surgery (26 Feb 07). 

The physio plan includes three phases: general warmup, stretching / flexibility, and strengthening.

- for general warmup conduct your usual cardio routine as tolerated. Walking, stationary bike and elliptical were reccommended to me 
  because the arm movement and jarring effect of running can cause discomfort in a damaged shoulder. That being said, my physio stated
  that if the pain was bearable. I could run.

- stretching / flexibility
1. assisted front lift
   similar to front raise with dumbell. Lift injured side as high as possible supporting with uninjured arm
   begin lying horizontal the progress to sitting / standing

2. assisted side lift
   while lying on back, take broom handle in hand of uninjured side
   place opposite end of pole in open palm of hand on injured side
   lift injured arm in arc to side of body using pole for assistance

3. cross body stretch
   typical shoulder stretch holding injured arm across body with assistance of uninjured arm

4. stretch behind back
   self explanatory.
   attempt to put injured arm behind small of back, reaching as high as possible
   use uninjured hand for support

strengthening

At this point, I am using thera bands for strengthening. I will eventually progress to dumbells as I regain my strength. 

Right now, I am doing 2 x 20 for each exercise.

- front raise
- side raise
- front pull back ( exact opposite movement of front raise )
- side pull down ( exact opposite movement of side raise )
- internal rotation
- external rotation
- close grip rows

I am using two different methods for pain and they have worked very well so far. Lots of ice, homeopathics during the day ( Traumeel tabs and Dr Rekoweg R55 drops, Traumeel gel applied topically ) and 2 x Ibuprofin 400 before bed.

Happy to report I am progressing VERY quickly.

I hope that this info can help anyone who has one of these PITA injuries.


----------



## Pearson87

I have used this program with good results: http://www.bragg.army.mil/specialforces/prepare.htm

I also have used the SEALs BUD/s prep program as well: http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm

I now use a hybrid of both (I focus more on the SEALs training mentality towards pushups/pullups/situps/dips and the SFAS prep program's rucking and running paces)

On light days I go to the gym and focus on heavy compound lifts. Squat, bench, deadlift, clean and press and bent over row. Reps are kept to a minimum, as are sets.


----------

